# تصميم قوالب الدرلفة ( السحب على البارد ) ( Cold Roll Forming )



## Machinery_Engr (23 فبراير 2007)

(( مشروع ))

تصميم قوالب سحب الألواح المعدنية على البارد
( Cold Roll Forming )

لدي إمكانية تصميم قوالب الدرفلة ( سحب الألواح المعدنية على البارد ) , وأقوم بالتصميم الأساسي لهذه القوالب بناء على الشكل المطلوب ( Metal Sheet Profile ) .

تصميم أطقم قوالب حسب الطلب .

خبرتي لا تقل عن ( 10 سنوات ) في هذا المجال, حيث قمت بتصميم قوالب تشكيل للمكائن المدرجة أدناه :

1.	القرميد المعدني وملحاقاته بأنواعها .
2.	عوارض الأسقف بنوعيه ( C & Z ) بأنواعها .
3.	القواطع بأنواعها .
4.	عوارض الأسقف المعلقة مع الأسقف المعلقة بأنواعها .
5.	حواجز الطرق .
6.	الأبواب السحابة للمحلات بأنواعها .
7.	الألواح المضلعة بأنواعها .
8.	الألواح المستعملة للعزل بأنواعها .


المهندس / لقمان حكيم حسين


اهلا بك أخي

يمنع وضع ارقام الاتصال في المشاركات
المشرفة
شكرا


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (1 مارس 2007)

ممتاز ....
فعلا من أهم الوظائف و اخطرها و اكترها تأثيرا على الانتاج في عملية السحب هو تصميم القوالب و الاشراف عليها و متابعتها ... هل تستطيع ان تزودنا بالمعلومات الاساسية حول طبيعة عملك.
أنا تدربت في مصنع الالومنيوم السحب الساخن ....

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedresas (1 مارس 2007)

HI...............IM INTRESTING ON METAL FORMING
AND IF U CAN HELP IN MY MASTREE DEGREE I WLL BE GREATFULL FOR U 
IF U HAVE A TEL NO OR U CAN SEND ME UR EMAIL FOR DETAILS
THANKS 
AHMED SHAWKY

اخي يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات
المشرفة


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور مهندس الميكانيكا


----------



## anware (26 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khalooood37 (26 فبراير 2009)

ياريت يا باشمهندس طلب او رجااااااااااااء
محتاج برنامجcopra roll forming اكيد بتستخدم البرنامج ده


----------



## مالك606 (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداً على هذا الموضوع 
ولكن لدي مشكلة ارجو منكم اخواني مساعدتي في حلها إذا كان لديكم أي اراء مفيدة 
لدي خط لهان الصفيح الذي يكون بشكل بكرات وزن الواحدة تقريباً 10 طن أريد سحب هذه البكرة على درافيل ملساء لتتم عملية الدهان ثم التجفيف الحراري وبعد ذلك نريد إعادة لف هذه البكرة كما كانت قبل عملية الدهان ولكنني لااستطيع التحكم في أستقامة البكره بعد عملية اللف حيث ههناك تعاريج واضحة جداً على البكة ارجوكم من كان لديه اي فكرة


----------



## hisham zaky (17 مارس 2009)

هل هناك برنامج استطيع منه حساب عدد المراحل التى يحتاجها البروفيل فى مرحله الدرفله وكيف احصل عليه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## IRAQ1 (4 فبراير 2010)

اطلب من المهندس لقمان حكيم بتصميم قالب سحب تقليل قطر البايب كما في اعمده الكهرباء من سته بوصات الى اربعه على مسافه اربعين سنتم متر ولكم جزيل الشكر تلميذكم Iraq1


----------



## arab22 (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ceslamnagy_nagy (9 يناير 2011)

khalooood37 قال:


> ياريت يا باشمهندس طلب او رجااااااااااااء
> محتاج برنامجcopra roll forming اكيد بتستخدم البرنامج ده




انا كمان محتاج البرنامج دة جددددددددددددا


----------



## وائل100475 (26 مايو 2012)

انا بشترى خط إنتاج المقاطع المدرفلة عوارض الأسقف المعلقة مع الأسقف المعلقة بأنواعها ارجو الافاده بلاسعار


----------



## en-ahmad (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك ..
صديقي اقوم بتصميم الة عجن (مزج للمطاط rubber mixing mill ) يرجى المساعدة في كيفية تصميم الدرفيل مع تبريدة من الداخل من خلال نظام رش داخلي وشكرا


----------

